# Dell Optiplex 745 won't start.



## gorilakhan (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, can anyone help me please on this. I have a dell optiplex 745. one day when i start my pc. the orange light on in power button but computer wont start. i google this situation and found a solution on this site Fix the Dell OLOD (Orange Light Of Death). i done that step by step wizard. these steps are

Step By Step:
(Disconnect all cables, Inc the power)
1. Open the case of your Dell Pc
2. On the power supply box (top right) find the GREEN wire
(The green wire will almost always be the power switch on all Pc's)
3. Cut it at around the middle
4. Strip Both Ends
5.Find a long enough piece of wire that will reach to the front of the pc
6. Solder the GREEN wires back together but putting your seperate peice of wire inbetween them
7. Tidy them up with zip ties and shrink tubing (Electrical Tape if not)
8. Plug the power cable into the pc
9. Hold the wire onto the chassis of the pc
10. If the fans start at full speed, press the power button and let the wire off
11. your pc should be running as normal.

i done all this but now there is no orange or any other light on power button, when i plug the power supply cable just a orange light on motherboard is on and nothing happen. can anyone please help me...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

According to Dell, the OLED is either a power or Mobo problem. 
If you have a dedicated GPU, to relieve the power demand on the PSU, it and see if the PC will boot.
Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## gorilakhan (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow. its a very quick response Tyree. Thanks. yes i have a HIS HD 6570. ok i will remove it and try to boot. Thank you.


----------



## gorilakhan (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear Tyree, i remove the GPU, Optical, Floppy, HDD, kb and mouse, and try to start. but... now it's a new situation here... when i plug power cable into computer the oragne light is lit on power button and fan is start but only 2 or 3 seconds the computer reboot itself. and this will happen again and again until i remove the power cable on the back of computer. any suggestion now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## gorilakhan (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok. i'll find another psu.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post back with results.


----------



## gorilakhan (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear Tyree,

I found a PSU, and its same dell optiplex 745, after install it, same problem is here, when i plug the power cable, computer start itself without pressing the power button, Orange light is lit on power button, fan is running in normal speed, but computer cannot start. 

sounds like mobo is got porblem, isn't?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It does appear to be a Mobo problem.
Remove all RAM, boot, listed for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mob problem.


----------

